
Divvy raises a $35M Series B led by Insight Venture Partners - inthewoods
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/07/24/divvy-raises-twice-in-three-months/#547c1feb73fb
======
inthewoods
I'm curious what percentage of the interchange rate they could get from the
bank that issues the card - anyone have any insight or experience in this?

